# Factory defective 380 thunder plus magazines



## Rich7235 (Jan 3, 2021)

HELP. I purchased 2 factory mags for my bersa 380 thunder plus 
I Cannot load more then 5 rounds into the mag.THEN the feeder. Wont let me load any more unless I push it in with a small screwdriver. Issue seems to be with the feeder 
Has anyone else had this issue ?
The mags are Factory Bersa. The one mag that came with the weapon loads with no problem the extras I bought 
Don’t want to load


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

What “feeder”? If it’s a mag loader it might not be quite right for those mags. Just a guess but if the mags will take a full load by hand loading then it sounds like you need a different loader. Sounds like the “extra” mags you bought are not factory mags and are slightly different? Just a guess.


----------



## Rich7235 (Jan 3, 2021)

RK3369 said:


> What "feeder"? If it's a mag loader it might not be quite right for those mags. Just a guess but if the mags will take a full load by hand loading then it sounds like you need a different loader. Sounds like the "extra" mags you bought are not factory mags and are slightly different? Just a guess.


I usually load all my mags by hand 
The most you can load in the Bersa plus. Is 5 then it stops. I brought it to a gunsmith. Friend of mine. It seems like after 5 rounds. The piece that you put the bullets on twists (it's a double stack mag ) on the side of the mag wher you can see the bullet it twists in the mag. So you cannot load any more then 5 unless you use a small screwdriver to push the feeder. Away from the side of the mag then you can load one by one there's no issue with the one that came with the weapon 
I have quite a few autos. From 380to 45s never use a hand loader. And I am a veteran. This is defiantly a flaw 
From the factory.


----------



## Rich7235 (Jan 3, 2021)

Rich7235 said:


> I usually load all my mags by hand
> The most you can load in the Bersa plus. Is 5 then it stops. I brought it to a gunsmith. Friend of mine. It seems like after 5 rounds. The piece that you put the bullets on twists (it's a double stack mag ) on the side of the mag wher you can see the bullet it twists in the mag. So you cannot load any more then 5 unless you use a small screwdriver to push the feeder. Away from the side of the mag then you can load one by one there's no issue with the one that came with the weapon
> I have quite a few autos. From 380to 45s never use a hand loader. And I am a veteran. This is defiantly a flaw
> From the factory.


Sorry I meant to say FOLLOWER


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

If the follower is moving out of position, then it sure sounds like something is wrong with the follower or spring or mag walls. Send them back as defective.


----------



## Rich7235 (Jan 3, 2021)

RK3369 said:


> If the follower is moving out of position, then it sure sounds like something is wrong with the follower or spring or mag walls. Send them back as defective.


Thank you. That's my plan the spring and walls seem fine the follower looks a little different then the one that came with the weapon it seems to rub the inside of the mag wall after the 5 th round 
Thank you.


----------



## Rich7235 (Jan 3, 2021)

Rich7235 said:


> Thank you. That's my plan the spring and walls seem fine the follower looks a little different then the one that came with the weapon it seems to rub the inside of the mag wall after the 5 th round
> Thank you.


I was curious if anyone else had this issue


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, I’ve had three or four Bersa 380’s over the years and never had that issue. Sounds like whoever manufactured those mags used the wrong follower in them. Then again, the Thunder Plus is double stack and that mag design could be problematic. You say the original mag is fine but the extras you bought have the problem? I’d still think the extras were aftermarket mags and just not quite right.


----------



## Rich7235 (Jan 3, 2021)

RK3369 said:


> Well, I've had three or four Bersa 380's over the years and never had that issue. Sounds like whoever manufactured those mags used the wrong follower in them. Then again, the Thunder Plus is double stack and that mag design could be problematic. You say the original mag is fine but the extras you bought have the problem? I'd still think the extras were aftermarket mags and just not quite right.


I never had any issues with my 2 bersa 380. Single stack mags It's just that this is the double stack Bersa Plus 
These are genuine bersa mags. Right from the company I wrote them. And need to send them back. They say they will test load the replacement mags or issue a refund 
Thank you all for your information


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Rich7235 said:


> I never had any issues with my 2 bersa 380. Single stack mags It's just that this is the double stack Bersa Plus
> These are genuine bersa mags. Right from the company I wrote them. And need to send them back. They say they will test load the replacement mags or issue a refund
> Thank you all for your information


It's good the company is backing their product


----------



## Rich7235 (Jan 3, 2021)

Rich7235 said:


> I never had any issues with my 2 bersa 380. Single stack mags It's just that this is the double stack Bersa Plus
> These are genuine bersa mags. Right from the company I wrote them. And need to send them back. They say they will test load the replacement mags or issue a refund
> Thank you all for your information


I've always. Liked Bersa. I have quit a few handguns Smith KIMBER Colt
SPRINGFIELD & Ruger but. The Bersa. Can hold it's own and fun to shoot. Thank you for responding.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Rich7235 said:


> I've always. Liked Bersa. I have quit a few handguns Smith KIMBER Colt
> SPRINGFIELD & Ruger but. The Bersa. Can hold it's own and fun to shoot. Thank you for responding.


I don't own a BERSA , but I've heard a lot of positive feedback,
Good luck


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds like all the hallmarks of a Promag. You sure you didn't buy Promags instead of factory mags? Factory mags off the Bersa website go for $40.00 bucks a pop, how much you pay?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

denner said:


> Sounds like all the hallmarks of a Promag. You sure you didn't buy Promags instead of factory mags? Factory mags off the Bersa website go for $40.00 bucks a pop, how much you pay?


That's kinda what I was wondering too.


----------

